# r750



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

does anyone have a rothenberger r750 ? still researching it but it looks like a nice machine just looking for opions thanks


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I beleive it is only available outside the US. Seems like a good machine.


----------



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

found one from australlia at 3500 hundred way to much im thinking


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

I have one. The machine kicks butt. It's kinda like a K-60 and a K-1500 got together and had a baby. Can run either 7/8 or 1-1/4 cabels without having to change jaws. The R750 is no longer sold in the US though. If you are lucky enough to find one, parts are a PITA to get and cost a ton. Jaw set costs $180!!!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

It's a pretty impressive machine. Can run 1.25", 7/8", 5/8", and I've heard it used to have an adapter for a drum attachment to run 3/8".


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

I have used Rothenberger tools. We have a supplier that handles them. They are made in Germany i believe. Have not had any problems with the ones I have used and the warranty is on a par with ridgid


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Will said:


> It's a pretty impressive machine. Can run 1.25", 7/8", 5/8", and I've heard it used to have an adapter for a drum attachment to run 3/8".
> 
> Rothenberger R750 Drain Cleaning Machine | Reece Plumbing - YouTube


 Not a drum adapter, but a collet like the one used to run the 5/8 cable. The smaller Rothenberger that runs only 7/8 and 5/8 cable with no adjustments to the jaws, had a drum that would snap in the back.

I own the bigger unit and love it. It is sad that they dropped lots of the product line for the US market. They used to be based in California, and carried the full line of products. They moved their US headquarters to Wisconsin and dropped over half the product line... biggest mistake is dropping the Ro-Pump and the R750. I talked to Marvin at AJ Coleman, back when they moved to Wisconsin, he said "Yea that's great, now you can get the wrong parts faster."


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have seen and touched the Rothenberer pipe threading machine. It was lightweight and didn't have the rugged feel to it that a Ridgid pipe threading machine has.

Although, after watching the video about the Rothenberger drain machine, it looks like a good sectional machine.


----------



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

So it seems like I can't buy a new one and nobodys leting go of there's sewer rat what about yours? Lol


----------



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

Side note couldn't find a 750 so I seteled for a k60 should have it by Saturday see how it works out


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

matkg said:


> Side note couldn't find a 750 so I seteled for a k60 should have it by Saturday see how it works out


 I would of went with the R-600 over the K-60


----------



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

Couldn't beat the price I got the k 60for


----------



## slumplumber (Jan 22, 2013)

Matkg, once you have a K60 for a while you will come to appreciate its good points and accept its shortcomings, I have used a k-60 for a number of years, it does a good job of spinning 5/8"cable and the 7/8" cable is good for interior clogs on 4", light enough to go up on a roof, for tree roots it's no K1500 so be real careful if you suspect roots. Only negatives, I have had to replace the main shaft bearings on mine twice now, they seem to get water in them and the machine will start to get noisy, and the grease fitting on top does not regrease the bearings, in below freezing weather the moisture in the bearings will freeze up and the machine wont turn.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

matkg said:


> Couldn't beat the price I got the k 60for


Just remember, you get what you pay for.

Slumplumb, noted bearing issues, and such. I can tell you the Rothenberger, is better designed. Only thing I ever had to replace due to wear and tear was my cutters.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Issue with Rothenberger is parts. Where do you get them? Still don't understand why they pulled the R750, makes no since. If they where availible I'd have one also. 

I've only had my K60 for a short time so far, so I can't really comment on its durability. I like the machine though. Works well for roofs and outside cleanouts, but I still have no idea how people use it inside a home.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Will said:


> Issue with Rothenberger is parts. Where do you get them? Still don't understand why they pulled the R750, makes no since. If they where availible I'd have one also.
> 
> I've only had my K60 for a short time so far, so I can't really comment on its durability. I like the machine though. Works well for roofs and outside cleanouts, but I still have no idea how people use it inside a home.


You get parts from them they have a distribution area here in the US. As I mentioned my unit is well used and I never needed parts yet. I have ordered some special stuff like the 5'8" collet, and spare belt, and I had them within a few days. 

Last I heard they were in Wisconsin, but I see they now moved to Rockford, IL and Monterey Park, CA


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

How does the R750 compare in size to a K60? Meaning overall dimensions?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I believe the R750 is around 80lbs, so I guess it's dimensions are twice the size as a k60.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Comparing the r750 to the k60 is like comparing an apple to a watermelon. The r750 is the k1500 equivalent. If you want a Rothenberger that can do the same as a k60 then you want the r600 .

The R600 weighs in at 45 pounds verses the K60 at 41 pounds 

The R600 can do 7/8" to 5/8" with out the need of any adjustments, the K60 you need to adjust the jaw set for the size of cable being used.

The R600 does spin slower at 467 rpm verses the K60 at 600 rpm


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Look who redesigned their machine: SDT K60 Drain Pipe Cleaning Machine fits Ridgid Cable C1 5/16" C8 5/8" C10 7/8" - Amazon.com


----------

